
Encourage Your Employees to Talk About Other Job Offers - ghosh
http://blogs.hbr.org/2014/06/encourage-your-employees-to-talk-about-other-job-offers/
======
nasalgoat
The problem here is that, by the time an employee is considering leaving, it's
too late.

For people who ask their current employer for a counter-offer and accept it,
80% leave within 6 months.

There's a reason people are looking for work and it's usually salary and/or
working environment.

